# Lacquer coat burn?



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Have I burnt the lacquer coat on my paint?

I used a Das 6 Pro + with 3m green pad and fast cut with ultrafina.

Is there a fix other than to re apply some lacquer?
















Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2020)

Hard to say there pal. it doesn't look like its broken though, but aye it might be scorched. Really you should get yourself a paint gauge (cheap ones on eBay are well under £20) to see just what you might be left to work with, assuming that is on metal and not plastic. Until you determine if there is any clear left you should probably walk away from it, but at this point you might not make it any worse to go over it with a fine polish or glaze and a soft pad (gently) and see if the shine come back at all.

Barring that, yes, it will need to be sanded and the panel re-cleared. You can likely get a smart repair firm to do it fairly cheaply at your home though.

Live and learn, I've been there myself! Next time watch your panel heat, and use less pressure and speed, even if it means more passes.


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for the reply!

I think too much pressure as well as the machine not being completely flat on a couple of occasions have done the damage.

The panel has a couple of curves towards the bottom!

I used a spray bottle to keep the heat down but maybe more passes is the answer.

I will attempt the fine polish first and see how it goes!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

WaxIsForWinners said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I think too much pressure as well as the machine not being completely flat on a couple of occasions have done the damage.
> 
> ...


Very hard to say.. more pressure with a DA plus curves normally means it would stall giving you less cut. That would in theory make it more difficult to burn through but absolutely still possible if the paint was thin.

What age is the car? Assume you haven't had it from new?


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Its an older car 2002. BMW steel grey paint.

I used the fast cut plus with ultrafina together for the first few passes.

Then I tried fast cut plus by its self.

I may have had the speed to high at 5.

A bit of reading has led me to believe 2.5-3 with medium pressure is better.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Need to feel the paintwork with the back of your hand as you go. Very important to monitor this constantly. :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Any paint transfer to the pad? This 'cloudiness' or lack of gloss is very reminiscent of old test panels when the clear coat is gone and your down to the colour coat below, but this would also come with a bit of paint transfer onto the pads.

There's a few things it could be, but it looks like the clear may be away on that patch hence why the gloss is missing.


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry to say I think you may have been unlucky and gone through the clear coat 
Remember If you havnt owned the car from day 1 then other people could of machined the car multiple times
The combo you mentioned will heat the panel very quickly
I myself learned the hard way gives you less of a gun ho attitude so many have
I recently worked on a very exotic classic that had been detailed in London and they had cut the paint in 2 places on edges
Detail is a very misused term especially by the motor trade
what they mean is a very through clean in all nooks and crannies' and a shiny swirl free finish
Just noticed your in Dorset happy to take paint readings for you


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks like no clear left.


----------

